# RSS und XSL



## mdoemli (20. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe ein XSL-File was auf die meisten Standards passt! Aber ich weiß keine Erweiterungen um die restlichen mit einzubinden. Hat jemand eine Idee?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<xsl:stylesheet version="1.0" xmlns:rss="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform" xmlns:xsl="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform" xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#">
<xsl:output omit-xml-declaration="yes" />
<xsl:template match="rss|/rdf:RDF">
<feed>
 <xsl:apply-templates select="channel/item|/rdf:RDF/rss:item"/>
</feed>
</xsl:template>

<xsl:template match="channel/item|/rdf:RDF/rss:item">
 <item>
   <title>
     <a href="{link|rss:link}">
       <xsl:value-of select="title|rss:title"/>
     </a>
   </title>
   
   <link>
     <xsl:value-of select="link|rss:link"/>
   </link>
   
   <description>
     

<xsl:value-of select="description|rss:description"/></p>
     

<xsl:value-of select="pubDate|rss:pubDate"/></p>
   </description>
 </item>
</xsl:template>
 </xsl:stylesheet>
```

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Apr 2005)

mein tipp: schau dir die "restlichen" an, finde raus warums nicht geht und teile uns dann gnädigerweise ein paar Details mit


----------



## mdoemli (21. Apr 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ok mach ich, sorry.

Bis denn,

mdoemli


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Apr 2005)

willst du mit einem xsl-file alle RSS-Versionen anzeigen ?

Dann mach einfach ein paar If's und als Bedingung die Versions-Nummer dir im XML-File steht.


----------



## mdoemli (21. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bekommen bei diesem File .


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE rss PUBLIC "-//Netscape Communications//DTD RSS 0.91//EN"
"http://my.netscape.com/publish/formats/rss-0.91.dtd">

<rss version="0.91">

  <channel>

    <title>MozillaZine</title>
    <link>http://www.mozillazine.org</link>
    <description>Your source for Mozilla news, advocacy, interviews, builds,
    and more!</description>
    <language>en-us</language>
    <rating>(PICS-1.1 "http://www.rsac.org/ratingsv01.html" l gen true
    comment "RSACi North America Server" for "http://www.rsac.org" on
    "1996.04.16T08:15-0500" r (n 0 s 0 v 0 l 0))</rating>

  <image>
    <title>MozillaZine</title>
    <url>http://www.mozillazine.org/image/mycontentcouriersmall8.gif</url>
    <link>http://www.mozillazine.org</link>
    <width>88</width>
    <height>31</height>
    <description>Articles, discussions, builds, and more...</description>
  </image>

  <item>
    <title>Java2 in Navigator 5?</title>
    <link>http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=607</link>
    <description>Will Java2 be an integrated part of Navigator 5? Read more
    about it in this discussion...</description>
  </item>

  <item>
    <title>Communicator 4.61 Out</title>
    <link>http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=606</link>
    <description>The latest version of Communicator is now available. It
    includes security enhancements and various bug fixes.</description>
  </item>

  <item>
    <title>Mozilla Dispenses with Old, Proprietary DOM</title>
    <link>http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=604</link>
  </item>

  <item>
    <title>The Animation Contest is Now Closed!</title>
    <link>http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=603</link>
  </item>

  <textinput>
    <title>Send</title>
    <description>Comments about MozillaZine?</description>
    <name>responseText</name>
    <link>http://www.mozillazine.org/cgi-bin/sampleonly.cgi</link>
  </textinput>

  </channel>

</rss>
```


immer diese Fehlermeldung:


```
Operator

Error:
Throwable: javax.xml.transform.TransformerException: javax.xml.transform.TransformerException: com.sun.org.apache.xml.internal.utils.WrappedRuntimeException: The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][lL]" is not allowed.
```

Operator = meine Transformerklasse:

weiß jemand warum?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Apr 2005)

kommt sonst noch was bei der exception ?


----------



## mdoemli (21. Apr 2005)

Hallo KSGß|plak,

werds mal so ausprobieren danke. Aber wenn zu vorher gestellter Frage von mir noch eine Lösung einfällt wäre ich um eine Antwort dankbar.

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Roar (21. Apr 2005)

hm das liegt an der rss datei. vor der xml deklaration dürfen keine whitespace stehen. sicher dass das genauso in der rss steht? würd mich wundern :? falls ja lies halt die datei manuell ein und entferne überflüssigfe leerzeichen vorne und hinten, danach erst patrsen


----------



## mdoemli (21. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für deine Hilfe Roar. Daran liegt es nicht habs nur falsch gepostet, also im Orginal sind da keine Whitespaces. 

Ich bin schönlangsam völlig am verzweifeln. Meine xsl Kenntnisse sind sehr begrenzt und ich komm mit den ganzen Standards usw. überhaupt nicht klar. 

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich die Files nicht einfach in einen Stream einlese und mit Regex die gewünschten Daten auslese und dann mit einem billigen XSL ausgeben lasse. 

Gibt es keinen der nicht auch schonmal dasselbe machen wollte?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Roar (21. Apr 2005)

öh komisch, der gleiche fehlöer kam bei mri auch letztens und es lag an führenden whitespaces


----------



## mdoemli (21. Apr 2005)

Merci für deine Hartnäckigkeit.
 :applaus: 
War ein Leerzeichen davor im Orginal.

Vielen Dank.


----------

